# disolving GH Booster?



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I add GH Booster after my water changes each week. it says to disiolve in water not to just add to the tank. I have tried doing this but it doesn't seem to dislove in the cup. I have added water to the cup stir it around for a while and dump some water into the tank then scoop up more water in the cup and stir some more. I have even had the mixture sit over night, it never totally dissolves. I just end up pouring the rest it in and letting it disolve in the tank. Any one have success in it disolving or should I not be worried and just keep throwing it in the tank?

Cheers


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

T-bore,

Do you have a Blender, or a magic bullet? That should do the trick!

Curtis


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what type are you using?
Equilibrium gh booster can be added straight to the tank but for optimum solubility is recomended mixing with water first.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't remember the name.

I have a magic bullet, thanks Curtis will try it tomorrow morning!


----------



## Blackbar (Apr 23, 2010)

You could also dissolve it in hot water, let the water cool then add it to your tank.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Blackbar said:


> You could also dissolve it in hot water, let the water cool then add it to your tank.


Thats what i do


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

I also use magic bullet. Set aside a cup and base just for fish use.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I use Equilibrium and some of it always remains undissolved in my bucket.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

magic bullet worked great this morning! So I will keep using this way.
Thanks everyone for the methods given.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Try eggs shells in your magic bullet when you run out of GH booster. Works the same apparently, as that's what I'm doing.


----------

